# My Basement



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

My basement seems to be popular and in demand! LOL

Here it is; for all of you moving in there, mark out your territory now! LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Holy moly! I want your basement!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, if I have to vie for your basements affections, *then forget it*!!

heehee


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll vie! I'll vie! LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

May I hang from the rafters?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I call dibs on the place underneath the stairs! :devil:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn you Batty, that was MINE.

Okay, I want the area where the weights are. The carpet looks comfy.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wheres the bar??


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

slimy said:


> Damn you Batty, that was MINE.
> 
> Okay, I want the area where the weights are. The carpet looks comfy.


Ok, I'll be nice and share... Only if you promise *not* to swat at me when I'm hangin from the stairs!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow - now that's some space ya got there Ms. Wicked!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Why didn't I get a tour of this basement???


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Why didn't I get a tour of this basement???


I don't know!!!! I guess I was too busy dragging you guys up to my sewing room and forgot! LOL

Oh well - next time for sure!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> I don't know!!!! I guess I was too busy dragging you guys up to my sewing room and forgot! LOL
> 
> Oh well - next time for sure!!!!!


I can only think that you were hiding something...or someone! LOL


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I'm moving into the doll house! I can be very flexible if needs be


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I STILL didn't get a tour of the basement.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I can't believe how EMPTY it is.
Mine would be filled with stuff.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Samhain said:


> I'm moving into the doll house! I can be very flexible if needs be


Hee hee - the doll house has had some "work" transform it into a haunted house - I've dry brushed it to make it more weathered looking and the inside is painted black. It's very comfortable if you like that kind of thing. 



> I STILL didn't get a tour of the basement.


I guess we were so busy working on our projects and hanging out in the pantry, that I forgot!!!! Next make and take, don't let me forget! 



> I can't believe how EMPTY it is.
> Mine would be filled with stuff.


hee hee - more and more stuff finds it way down there every day.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

That is one great basement!! That would be my workshop if I had my way!! Here in So Cal we dont have basements so every time we need extra space things go in the garage. I am really envious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Sounds like my kinda place!
I'll start packing now


----------

